# Just a little work



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

Unfortunately the picture of inside the ceiling didn’t take properly, and I let the apprentice (unsupervised 🙄) do the pex. How’s it look brothers?


----------



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

mind you, I didn’t do the furnace. Whoever they had do that doesn’t know at all how to read a level or how to install PVC let alone hang it. The company I work for was called in to finish what was initially installed for the underground rough. They apparently completely forgot to do the mop/floor sink so Ibwas in charge of that also plus testing the work for BIU


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Illegal under slab connections!!!!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All of that work and you can't roll the 2 in away from the 3" stub up?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Is that a c/o on its side? To be under the slab?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> Is that a c/o on its side? To be under the slab?



Clean outs everywhere.......


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Clean outs everywhere.......


(See above- Sorry the pic wouldn’t load..)


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I think those tapt tees are for testing the line using clean seal plugs.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I think those tapt tees are for testing the line using clean seal plugs.



Yet rubber connectors under the slab.........


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> I think those tapt tees are for testing the line using clean seal plugs.
> [/QUOTE





Plumbus said:


> I think those tapt tees are for testing the line using clean seal plugs.


 We have dif codes.. we allow rubber underground/slab.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PatchworkPlumber said:


> Unfortunately the picture of inside the ceiling didn’t take properly, and I let the apprentice (unsupervised 🙄) do the pex. How’s it look brothers?


Very nice,l_ooks good to me_


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Yet rubber connectors under the slab.........


If they are clampall bands then they are fine


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow 12 posts in 2 yrs??????


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Those look like Mission ACR couplings. They are designed for burial. However, a couple of stopless PVC DWV couplings could have been an option.


----------



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

Plumbus said:


> I think those tapt tees are for testing the line using clean seal plugs.


Correct the two test tees were to test everything we specifically installed. The majority of this job was done by another company and they neglected to install the mop sink. The mission bands are permitted and okay where I’m located too. This company also decided to have a open vent above the room behind the wall (no auto vent or ox box) and then the furnace company put their condensation tubing to it. We took proper venting to the outside which was that line strutted up to the wall


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Any fernco or no hub can be buried here.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Any fernco or no hub can be buried here.


Ferncos not allowed under concrete in Ky only outside


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You're not required to have 18" of metallic piping on water heaters before switching to pex?


----------



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

for gas water heaters yes, and although I usually still do it on electric like this one, it’s permitted on electric HWT which the apprentice did since he’s uneasy with the pro press machine 🤣


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PatchworkPlumber said:


> for gas water heaters yes, and although I usually still do it on electric like this one, it’s permitted on electric HWT which the apprentice did since he’s uneasy with the pro press machine 🤣


Your apprentice is scared of the propress and you didn't make him use it? Being a jman with an apprentice means you need to teach them.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Your apprentice is scared of the propress and you didn't make him use it? Being a jman with an apprentice means you need to teach them.


Shoot, I'd have made him sweat it! Water heaters are good practice.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Shoot, I'd have made him sweat it! Water heaters are good practice.


Babysteps.... hahaha


----------



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Babysteps.... hahaha


just so you guys know the apprentice quit 🤣 said I was ultimately too harsh due to the fact that I’d have to make him dig all day (with me not by himself) for 9 hours by hand instead of selling the H/O a excavator dig job where he could just watch. I ended up doing the dig by myself in 10.5 hours including repairs and the H/O came out and helped push dirt to backfill. Granted I’m 31 and am still called “a kid” but this kid was fresh out of HS and didn’t want anything to do with working. Pathetic men


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Not everyone is cut out for this job, I've seen many quit, it wasn't their thing. I remember going to plumbing school, I was a 2nd year when I attended, all the others except one guy a son of a plumber who ran his small biz had never plumbed or had any contact with the trade. We started with 23 students and only 9 or 10 of us graduated. Out of the graduates only 3 of us are still doing it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Not everyone is cut out for this job, I've seen many quit, it wasn't their thing. I remember going to plumbing school, I was a 2nd year when I attended, all the others except one guy a son of a plumber who ran his small biz had never plumbed or had any contact with the trade. We started with 23 students and only 9 or 10 of us graduated. Out of the graduates only 3 of us are still doing it.


Have You blocked all your classmates???? Lololololo


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Have You blocked all your classmates???? Lololololo


No cell phones back in the day!


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Tango said:


> Not everyone is cut out for this job, I've seen many quit, it wasn't their thing. I remember going to plumbing school, I was a 2nd year when I attended, all the others except one guy a son of a plumber who ran his small biz had never plumbed or had any contact with the trade. We started with 23 students and only 9 or 10 of us graduated. Out of the graduates only 3 of us are still doing it.


That’s awesome. I hate digging with a passion cause I’m lazy but money does provide good motivation


----------

